# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Κλουβιά - Γενική φροντίδα >  Κλουβί για καρδερινοκάναρο

## kkapag

Καλημέρα.
Είμαι σε αναζήτηση νέου κλουβιού.
Αυτό που έχω τώρα δεν με ικανοποιεί απο πλευράς ποιότητας. Θα ήθελα ένα κλουβί με ιδανικές διαστάσεις για το δικό μου πουλί και απαραίτητα με συρτάρι καθαρισμού.
Επίσης θα ήθελα να είναι τετράγωνο. Δεν θα με πείραζε να είναι και ξύλινο, αν η τιμή είναι προσιτή σε μένα. Βασικά θα προτιμούσα ξύλινο.
Κάποιες προτάσεις για αγορά;
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλησπέρα Κώστα.
Γιατί δεν σε ικανοποιεί από άποψη ποιότητας; Τι έχει που δεν σου αρέσει;

Καλύτερη λύση για το καρδερινοκάναρό σου είναι μία ωραία ζευγαρώστρα. Υπάρχουν δύο που θα το βολέψουν σίγουρα. Η μία πιο μικρή και η άλλη η αμέσως μεγαλύτερή της. Εννοείται χωρίς το χώρισμα στη μέση. Για ξύλινο δεν ξέρω να σου πω, υπάρχουν διάφορα στην αγορά, αυτές είναι και οι δύο μεταλλικές.

Η μικρή με διαστάσεις 39(μ)χ26(π)χ34(υ) cm

 

Και με ένα τιμπράντο μέσα.



Και η  μεγαλύτερη, με διαστάσεις 58(μ)χ32(π)χ40(υ) cm



Και η αντίστοιχη της μικρής ζευγαρώστρας σε μεγαλύτερη.




Η τιμές τους κυμαίνονται από 19 έως και 26 ευρώ. Ανάλογα με το είδος και την ποιότητα. Οι δύο λευκές είναι νομίζω καλύτερης ποιότητας, έτσι μου φαίνεται εμένα τουλάχιστον, ενώ αυτή με τον πολύχρωμο πάτο είναι κινέζικη. Μπορείς να αναζητήσεις στο google "Ζευγαρώστρες". Θα σου βγάλει πολλές επιλογές. Υπάρχουν βέβαια και μεγαλύτερες, 76άρες και 90άρες αλλά είναι τεράστιες για ένα καρδερινοκάναρο μόνο.

----------


## kkapag

Δυστυχώς, τώρα είδα αυτό το τελευταίο μήνυμα και συγγνώμη που δεν το έκανα νωρίτερα.
Το Tapatalk που την έφερε και ενώ έχω προσθέσει να δέχομαι ειδοποιήσεις σε κάθε νέο μήνυμα στα θέματα που παρακολουθώ, αυτό το έχασα.
Λοιπόν, το παλιό κλουβί, δεν με ικανοποιούσε γιατί το πλαστικό του κάτω μέρος ήταν χάλια από ποιότητα και έσπασε σε διάφορα σημεία και τα σύρματα έδειχναν και αυτά χάλια. Είχε πάτο και αυτόν συρμάτινο, κάτι που δεν ήθελα και συνδέονταν με πλαστικές πιάστρες που και αυτές έφευγαν από την θέση τους και έσπαγαν.
Δεν είδα αυτό το μύνημα πιο νωρίς και πήρα ένας ιταλικό, με κολλήσεις στα σύρματα και βαμμένο μπλε. 
Επίσης δεν έχει πάτο και έχει συρτάρι για πιο εύκολο καθάρισμα.
Σε γενικές γραμμές με έχει ικανοποιήσει με το χοντρό και ποιοτικό σύρμα του, αλλά είναι λίγο πιο μικρό από ότι θα ήθελα και δεν είναι τετράγωνο.
Πήρα και ξύλινες πατήθρες. 
Αγόρασα και υπόστρωμα για να δοκιμάσω, αλλά νομίζω δεν βολεύει. 
Δεν ξέρω να το καθαρίζω από κουτσουλιές και κυρίως από τά τσόφλια των σπόρων που τρώει ο μικρός. Αν υπάρχει κάποιο κόλπο, παρακαλώ να το μοιραστείτε μαζί μου.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Λογικά πήρες σαν τις δύο φωτογραφίες που σου έδειξα παραπάνω. Έτσι είναι ο πάτος; Καλύτερα που είναι ορθογώνιο (αν είναι) και όχι τετράγωνο. Τα πουλιά όπως τα ωδικά και οι σπίνοι χρειάζονται κυρίως μήκος και λιγότερο ύψος, στις σωστές όμως αναλογίες. Τι υπόστρωμα χρησιμοποιείς;

----------


## kkapag

Αυτό είναι το κλουβί.
Για υπόστρωμα, πήρα ένα άσπρο σαν πολύ λεπτή άμμο που έχει και σπασμένα κοχύλια.
Μία φορά το χρησιμοποίησα μόνο.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## kaper

Ωραιο το κλουβακι σου παντα μου αρεσαν τέτοιου τυπου ασχετα αν δεν τα χρησιμοποιώ...κυριως εχω 40αρες 60αρες ζευγαρωστρες...
Θα πρωτεινα να βαλεις τις αυγοθηκες λιγο πιο πανω για να μην μπορει να τις κουτσουλαει αν βλεπω καλα και δεν με ξεγελαει η φοτο...επισης βλεπω πως απο καρω δεν εχει σχαρα μεταλλική και δεν ειναι υγιεινό να ερχεται το πουλακι σε επαφη με τις ακαθαρσιες του αλλα ουτε και τρωει απο κατω υπολείμματα τροφων

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Κωστα περι κλουβιου θα σου πουνε τα παιδια ... οχι η καλυτερη επιλογη ... 


Βγαλε ομως φωτο την κοιλια του πουλιου με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα με υγρα δαχτυλα και τις κουτσουλιες του σε λευκο χαρτι κουζινας απορροφητικο και ανοιξε θεμα στις ασθενειες .Το πουλακι δειχνει να εχει θεμα ....

----------


## kkapag

Οι αυγοθήκες είναι πρόβλημα. Όπου και να δοκίμασα να τις βάλω, εμποδίζουν. Χαμηλά τις λερώνει, ψηλά μειώνεται ο χώρος που έχει να κινείται. Αναγκάζομαι και τις καθαρίζω συχνά, πολλές φορές ακόμη μέσα στην ίδια μέρα. Μέσα τουλάχιστον, φαίνονται καθαρές. Αν είναι λερωμένες, θα είναι στις πατήθρες.

Αν εννοείς πως έχει πρόβλημα γιατί είναι φουσκωμένο, έτσι κάνει πάντα όταν το πλησιάζω. 
Αν πλησιάζω περισσότερο, φουσκώνει κι'άλλο, κατεβάζει και ανοίγει λίγο ακόμη τα φτερά του και ανοίγει το ράμφος! 
Αν εννοείς κάτι άλλο.... Την έκατσα

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## kaper

Μπορεις να την βαλεις στο πλαινο μερος του κλουβιού στο υψος της πατηθρας ετσι δεν εμποδιζει τον διαθεσιμο χωρο του

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## kkapag

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. Έτσι θα κάνω αμέσως μόλις πάω σπίτι.
Για το άλλο τώρα ανησυχώ. 
Στο pet shop που το είδε το παλληκάρι, μου είπε είναι υγιέστατο. 
Μου είπε πως είναι πολύ μικρό σε ηλικία, μάλλον φετινό. Δεν ξέρω και πότε ζευγαρώνουν για να υπολογίσω.



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## kostas karderines

> Κωστα περι κλουβιου θα σου πουνε τα παιδια ... οχι η καλυτερη επιλογη ...


Η δική μου γνώμη πάντως Δημήτρη είναι ότι το κλουβί είναι μια χαρά απ όλες τις απόψεις.και όσον αφορά το μέγεθος

----------


## petran

Καλησπερα,
Κατα την γνωμη μου, το κλουβακι ειναι μικρο, ουτε τα φτερακια του  δεν προλαβαινει να ανοιγοκλεισει.
Απλα ''πηδαει'' θα ελεγα, δεν πεταει.
Παρε αν μπορεις μια κινεζικη 60αρα.
Ειναι μια χαρα, την χρησιμοποιουν πολλά παιδια εδω μεσα κ δεν θα εχεις ''θεματα'' με το που θα τοποθετησεις τα σκευη κτλ
Καλο βραδυ.

----------


## jk21

Δεν εχει σχαρα , βασικοτατο μειονεκτημα εκτος αν κανει χρηση pellets και τα πουλι δεν τα τσιμπα οταν διαλυονται 

Το 1/4 του υψους , αν οχι περισσοτερο στο πανω μερος , ειναι αχρηστο . Δεν μπορει να κινηθει εκει το πουλι 

Αν ο φιλος δεν θελει 60αρα κλουβα πχ γιατι δεν εχει το χωρο ή γιατι θελει το πουλακι σε μικροτερο χωρο για να το οδηγει σε πιο συχνο κελαηδησμα ( αν και ειναι πιο υγιεινο , τουλαχιστον καποιες εποχες του χρονου , να εχει χωρο να κινειται ) , τοτε η 40αρα ηταν πολυ καλυτερη λυση  (εννοειται χωρις χωρισμα ) .Οπως και να εχει , με γεια του ! Εμενα το πουλακι με ανησυχει ...

----------


## kostas karderines

Για την σχάρα στον πάτο θα συμφωνήσω γιατί δεν το είχα προσέξει!Για το μεγεθος η γνώμη μου είναι ότι είναι εντάξει

----------


## kkapag

Η σχάρα ήταν δική μου επιλογή το να μην υπάρχει. 

Μπορώ να πω πως μπερδεύτικα αρκετά.
Με βλέπω αύριο πάλι για αλλαγή κλουβιού. 
Αύριο θα βγάλω και φωτογραφίες με τις κουτσουλιές του. Να το πιάσω και έστω με βοήθεια να βγάλω φωτογραφίες, προς το παρόν το αποκλείω. Πιο πιθανό είναι να του κάνω μεγαλύτερη ζημιά.
Που δημοσιεύουμε τέτοιου είδους φωτογραφίες; Ένα λινκ παρακαλώ

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

*Δημοσίευση Νέου Θέματος στο Forum*σε αυτη την ενοτητα 

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdi...B1%CE%BA%CE%B1


εδω το πως ανεβαζουμε  3 περιπτωσεις αναλογα με το πως σε βολευει 
*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum**Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών με imgur**Ανεβασμα φωτογραφιών απο συσκευες android*

----------


## kkapag

Έτοιμος ο μικρός.



Σκέφτηκα όταν το έπιασα για να αλλάξω κλουβί να προσπαθήσω να βγάλω και φωτογραφίες. Φυσικά δεν το κατάφερα. Αύριο όμως που έχω ρεπό, θα βγάλω φωτό από τις κουτσουλιές του.
Τώρα, έχω πολύ περισσότερο χώρο και επειδή είναι ακόμη στην πτερόροια, θα του δίνω αυγοτροφή. Άμμο θα του έχω πάντα. Τα έβαλα όλα όπως φαίνεται στην φωτο. Έκανα καλά;
Καμιά συμβουλή ή παρατήρηση σχετικά με τις πατήθρες του; Τις έβαλα σωστά;
Να του αφήνω δίπλα το λάπτοπ να ακούει φωνές από καρδερίνες; Είναι λογικό ή γράφω χαζομάρες; 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## kkapag

Βουτάει το κεφάλι του στο νερό του και καθαρίζει τα φτερά του. Θέλει μπάνιο αλλά φοβάμαι λίγο την θερμοκρασία του σπιτιού. Να του βάλω την μπανιέρα;

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα, αυτό το κλουβί είναι πολύ καλή επιλογή. Σίγουρα θα το ευχαριστιέται πολύ. Οι πατήθρες προτίμησε να είναι ξύλινες από ασφαλή ξύλα. Επίσης, οι πατήθρα που βρίσκεται κάτω κάτω να είναι ευθυγραμμισμένη με την πάνω πάνω για να μην λερώνεται πολύ. Αν θες μπορείς να της βάλεις να ακούει, αν και δεν είναι κάτι το αναγκαίο. Όπως επιθυμείς.

Βάλε του εννοείται να κάνει μπάνιο. Εφόσον είναι εντός του σπιτιού δεν υπάρχουν ρεύματα για να κρυώσει. Μην φοβάσαι το κρύο.

----------


## kkapag

Πατήθρα έχω μία μόνο πλέον, γιατί οι άλλες είναι κοντές.



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## kkapag

Πω πω, κατευθείαν βούτηξε!!!
Επίσης, τώρα βλέπω πως βάζοντας το χώρισμα, το πουλάκι είναι πιο ήρεμο όταν κάνω δουλειές στο άλλο μισό.
Ελπίζω να είναι πιο χαρούμενο, έστω και στην φυλακή του  :sad: 


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

το βλεπω πιο κινητικο και αυτο ειναι καλο ... οταν βγαλεις φωτο , ας μην ανοιξεις αρχικα αλλο θεμα να την δουμε εδω και αν υπαρχει προβλημα , τοτε ανοιγεις .Αν οχι ετσι κι αλλιως δεν θα επεκταθουμε 


Το  κλουβι ειναι σαφως καλυτερο . Ομως ασε δυο μονο πατηθρες , μια την μεγαλη την ξυλινη δεξια ή αριστερα χαμηλα σχεδον στο υψος των ταιστρων ή λιγο πιο ψηλα και μια μονο πλαστικη ψηλα  , απο την αντιθετη μερια απο κει που εχεις την ξυλινη . Τοσο η μια οσο και η αλλη να δεις οταν το πουλι ειναι πανω τους , να μην ακουμπα η ουρα στα καγκελα και χαλα

----------


## kkapag

Έτσι θα κάνω. Φωτογραφίες μάλλον αύριο βράδυ

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## Cristina

Κωστα, το ίδιο ακριβώς έχω πάρει εγώ σε ένα δικό μου πουλάκι . Μία χαρουλα είναι. Θα σου πρότεινα κάτι...οι 4 ταιστρες είναι πολλές για ένα πουλί. Εγώ είχα τις δύο με σπόρια ( και ένα φτάνει αν το αλλάζεις κάθε μέρα) , στο ένα εβαζα μείγμα διαφόρων αποξεραμενων βοτάνων και στο τέταρτο βάζω είτε αυγοτροφη είτε λαχανικά ψιλοκομμένα, ότι έχει το πρόγραμμα της ημέρας.
Να το χαίρεσαι και να απολαμβάνεις τα τραγούδια του!

----------


## kkapag

Το χαρτί στρώθηκε, αύριο πρωί θα έχω και φωτογραφίες.
Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## kkapag

Αυτήν την φωτογραφία έβγαλα. Ελπίζω να βοηθάει και φυσικά να μην έχει κάτι το πουλάκι.



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Koιλια ;

----------


## kkapag

Συγγνώμη, αλλά  μου είναι δύσκολο.
Αν κρίνεις πως είναι απαραίτητο, να το δοκιμάσω, αλλά αύριο.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Στις κουτσουλιες δεν μου αρεσουν τα υγρα .Διαρροια δεν υπαρχει .Εγω θα εβγαζα ....

----------


## kkapag

Καλημέρα! Σήμερα πρώτη φορά το άκουσα και χάρηκα τόσο που ήθελα να το μοιραστώ! 

Δυστυχώς, πρέπει να είμαι κρυμμένος, αλλιώς σταματάει. Ενώ λοιπόν ήμουν ξαπλωμένος.....




Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

βαλε εστω τις κουτσουλιες ξανα , αν δεν θες την κοιλια , εστω και αν κελαηδα

----------


## kkapag

Δεν είναι ότι δεν θέλω. Δεν ξέρω τον τρόπο και αποφεύγω να το πιάνω μην του κάνω ζημιά.
Οι κουτσουλιές δεν έχουν αλλάξει εμφάνιση.
Από το πρωί, δεν έχει σταματήσει να κελαηδάει. 
Νόμιζα πως αυτό είναι ένα σημάδι για την υγεία του.
Τουλάχιστον έτσι ελπίζω.


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σαφεστατα ειναι και ειναι θετικοτατο .Απλα τα πουλια γενικα και ειδικα οσα εχουν αιμα ιθαγενων , εχουν πιο ανεπτυγμενα καποια βασικα ενστικτα της ζωης τους στη φυση και ενα απο αυτα ειναι να προσπαθουν να κρυβουν το προβλημα που τυχον εχουν . Που δεν ειναι παντα τοσο επικινδυνο αμεσα για τη ζωη τους . Προληπτικα δηλαδη σου ζητω , οτι ζητω

----------


## kkapag

Ειλικρινά σε ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σου, όπως και όλα τα παιδιά.
Δεν κρύβω πως από την στιγμή που ζήτησες φωτό ανησυχώ.
Μόλις σταματήσει να τραγουδάει θα το πλησιάσω να βγάλω φωτογραφία.
Από τότε που ζήτησες φωτογραφία, του βάζω μόνο χαρτί κουζίνας για να βλέπω τις κουτσουλιές του.
Πριν δύο μέρες του έδωσα λίγο μπρόκολο.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## kkapag

Ορίστε η φωτό. Ελπίζω να μην έχει κάτι.



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## kkapag

Είναι τόσο "μάγκας" ή φοβισμένος που ακόμη και όταν περνάω στα δύο μέτρα δίπλα του, ορμάει στα κάγκελα.
Γιατί το κάνει αυτό; Δεν ήταν έτσι στην αρχή. Αντί να συνηθίζει και να είναι ήρεμο, γίνεται πιο άγριο. Κανείς στο σπίτι δεν το "κουράζει" με την παρουσία του κολλητά στο κλουβί.
Ακόμη και τα παιδιά. Είναι καλά παιδάκια και δεν πειράζουν ούτε μυρμήγκι.

Πριν μέρες και αφού μου είπες για τις κουτσουλιές του, τον πήγα σε άνθρωπο πού γνωρίζει καλά από πουλιά και έχει pet shop.
Εκεί πηγαίνουν και οι φίλοι μου που έχουν πουλάκια από παιδιά στο χωριό και μου λένε τα καλύτερα για αυτόν.
Του έκοψε τα νύχια και τον βρήκε πολύ καλά στην υγεία του. Είναι πολύ μικρός μου είχε πει. Μάλλον φετινό.
Από εκείνη την μέρα και για μία ολόκληρη μέρα δεν κουνήθηκε από την θέση του. Οι κουτσουλιές του έγιναν σαν βουναλάκι γιατί δεν κουνήθηκε καθόλου. Τρόμαξα πραγματικά και κάθε πρωί με επιφύλαξη κοιτούσα στο κλουβί του. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει διαρροια 

τα υγρα ειναι χρωματισμενα μαλλον απ το κεντρικο μερος 


οι κουτσουλιες δηλαδη οκ ! μην ανησυχεις απλα εγω θελω να ειμαστε σιγουροι οτι ολα πανε καλα και ας δειχνουν ετσι κι αλλιως οκ

----------


## kkapag

Άργησες λίγο να απαντήσεις και φοβήθηκα!
Ευτυχώς είναι καλά.

Το ευχαριστώ είναι πραγματικά λίγο για όλα αυτά που προσφέρεις.

Τι να πω, ευχαριστώ ξανά και εσένα και όλα τα παιδιά.
Μακάρι κάπως να μπορούσα να ανταποδώσω. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Κωστα απλα δεν ημουν εντος του φορουμ .... θα ελεγα μαλλον οτι παρααπανταω συχνα και δεν ξερω αν αυτο ειναι καλο για την ενεργο συμμετοχη και αλλων στις συζητησεις ....

απλα σε θεματα ασθενειων δεν μπορω να συγκρατω τον εαυτο μου αν εχω κατι να πω ...

----------


## kkapag

Προς θεού, δεν το είπα για κακό!


Συγγνώμη αν ακούστηκε έτσι. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

και γω επισης !!!  να σου εξηγησω προσπαθησα . Χαλαρα Κωστη , μη σε νοιαζει .Καμμια φορα το γραπτο κειμενο σε μπερδευει .Εδω αν δεν τον εχεις καταλαβει ηδη , ειμαστε μια χαλαρη παρεουλα .Που πιστευω θα το εχεις καταλαβει ηδη !   :Happy:

----------

